# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## alexvh

Hallo,
Ik ben Alex, en ben hier om van mijn slaapmiddelen af te geraken. Ik gebruik Bnezodiazipine, Dominal en Trazolan. Wie kan mij advies geven ?
Groetjes,

----------

